# I am a turkey junky.



## JohnT (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello. My name is John and I am a turk-a-holic......

Seriously. Nothing says "YUMMY" more than an unmolested turkey straight out of the oven.

Why not post a pic here???? I bet you guys have beauts!


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 23, 2017)

As a Canadian..ate it ,so no pic lol. Happy Thanksgivings!!


----------



## stickman (Nov 23, 2017)

Our turkey has been molested with butter. As long as there is no fire, I'll try to get a pic when it comes out of the oven later today.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 23, 2017)

Mine will be going on the Pit Boss K24 Kamado later this morning after a citrus/apple cider vinegar/herbed brining overnight. I plan on making up a basting solution of achiote paste and butter as well as some orange peel zest to boot on the bird. I will be using a pan in order to catch the drippings for gravy............. 

Film at Eleven.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 23, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Hello. My name is John and I am a turk-a-holic......
> 
> Seriously. Nothing says "YUMMY" more than an unmolested turkey straight out of the oven.
> 
> Why not post a pic here???? I bet you guys have beauts!



I guess that this is my way of asking you folks to "flip me the bird".


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 23, 2017)

It would be my pleasure to flip you the bird.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 23, 2017)

The bird was lopsided, but delicious. Nice and moist too.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 24, 2017)

Best thing about today, at least at our local Giant, is that the fresh turkeys are all on sale (frozen ones back up to original price). I got two hotel cut breasts for $.99 a lb. The larger 20 lb whole turkeys were $.49 per lb, might have to pick up one tomorrow morning, I think there is some room in the freezer. $10 for a 20 lb turkey is hard to beat, plus it's fresh and from the chain's "natural" product line (Nature's Promise I think it's called).


----------

